# Niveau de batterie différente d’un AirPod à l’autre ...



## ze_random_bass (22 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour,

j’ai des AIrPods 2 qui fonctionnent parfaitement. Mais j’ai noté un truc : depuis quelques jours, j’ai un niveau de batterie différents d’un AirPod à l’autre, de 10%.

Questions :

c’est grave Docteur ?
existe-t-il un moyen d’y remédier ?

a+


----------



## ericse (22 Novembre 2020)

Non, ce n'est pas grave, c'est juste que tu as une oreille qui entends moins bien, alors l'AirPod correspondant compense, et s'use plus vite. La solution c'est de les intervertir, en mettant la barrette vers le haut comme une antenne.

Bon, je blague, il parait que l'AirPod qui fait micro s'use plus vite que l'autre. Normalement le choix se fait automatiquement, mais il y a une option quelque part pour forcer le micro sur l'autre. Essaye peut être ça.


----------



## Anthony (22 Novembre 2020)

C’est assez commun, et outre le fait qu’un écouteur peut travailler plus fort que l’autre, cela peut aussi être lié à des problèmes de recharge. Un petit coup de soufferte au fond du boîtier, ça peut aider dans ce cas. Et aussi bête que cela puisse sembler, c’est très souvent la cause de problèmes liés à l’autonomie.


----------



## ze_random_bass (24 Novembre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> {...} il parait que l'AirPod qui fait micro s'use plus vite que l'autre. Normalement le choix se fait automatiquement, mais il y a une option quelque part pour forcer le micro sur l'autre. Essaye peut être ça.



Bonjour,

merci pour l’info. Après vérifications, le choix du micro est automatique et tu peux choisir l’un des deux Airpods. Je vais essayer.



Anthony a dit:


> C’est assez commun, et outre le fait qu’un écouteur peut travailler plus fort que l’autre, cela peut aussi être lié à des problèmes de recharge. Un petit coup de soufferte au fond du boîtier, ça peut aider dans ce cas. Et aussi bête que cela puisse sembler, c’est très souvent la cause de problèmes liés à l’autonomie.



Merci pour l’info, je vais aussi essayer.

a+


----------



## ze_random_bass (1 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour,

les nouvelles du front. J'ai réinitialisé les Airpods (méthode par là : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT209463), fait un bon nettoyage du bidule et maintenant les niveaux de charges sont identiques !
Conseil d'ami : si vous utilisez des Airpods 2 sur iPhone et iPad avec le même compte iCloud, quand vous réinitialisez le bidule, commencez par le connecter au iPhone. Pour des raisons qui m'échappe, la bascule marche beaucoup moins bien si on commence par les connecter à un iPad.

a+


----------

